

FreeSlick – Free software continuation of the Slick MS-SQL driver - lukaseder
https://github.com/fommil/freeslick

======
lukaseder
Interesting discussion on the relevant GitHub issue here:

[https://github.com/slick/slick/issues/1052](https://github.com/slick/slick/issues/1052)

